# Snakes Are A Crawling



## logueb (Aug 27, 2007)

Friend at work brought this one in.  Seems it was trying to go into his shop building.


----------



## logueb (Aug 27, 2007)

That's a 6 foot wall that the board is leaning against.  Measures over 5 feet without the head.


----------



## logueb (Aug 27, 2007)

I believe that they measure that one as 5 rattles and a button.  What would this 13 rattles and a button killed by another friend look like?


----------



## Road Dog (Aug 27, 2007)

I have a Timber Rattler Skin which I believe has 13 rattles. Grandpa killed it back in the 60's in Wisconsin. It measures between 5 and 6 feet.


----------



## woody (Aug 27, 2007)

I heard they are good eating, (taste like chicken), although I haven't had the pleasure of eating one, yet.


----------



## capsoda (Aug 27, 2007)

Well, I wouldn't say they taste like chicken, more like iguana. [] That was a nice big female. A kid from down the road killed an 8 ft female at the edge of my driveway and all she had was 13 and a button. Plenty of field rats and marsh rabbits to keep them fat around here.

 Rattlers don't come around as often as they used to. I have cats and snakes stay away from cat inhabited areas. Something to do with cat excrement.


----------



## towhead (Aug 28, 2007)

[]


----------



## digdug (Aug 28, 2007)

> ORIGINAL: capsoda
> 
> Something to do with cat excrement.


 
 That would keep me away too!![]


----------



## digdug (Aug 28, 2007)

Here is one I came across awhile ago.  They can blend in to the area they are in!


----------



## logueb (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey Cap, How could you tell that that was a female?  I don't take the time to say Howdy Mam, or is it Sir?  If they come in the yard, they answer to the tune of a 12 ga. Remington 1100.  I can see where the cat urine would work.  Sulphur is good and also mothballs.  I think that it has something to do with their skin being very sensetive to certain chemicals.  They also taste the air with their tongues, and this might mess up their sense of smell/taste.

 Doug, is that a pigmy rattler?  Looks like he is puffing to make himself larger.


----------



## reptilekeeper (Sep 6, 2007)

Well, it is very nice to see some of my fellow bottle hounds are respectful of snakes, I have worked proffesionaly with snakes both in captivity and in the wild for over 30 years, and have dedicated my life to studying, keeping, breeding, and teaching people the importance of snakes, ALL snakes, Venomous and non venomous. I have handled hundreds of species in all corners of the globe, from Papua New Guinea to Arizona. I have worked with cobras, mambas, many viper species, and all the giant Pythons, Anacondas etc... and in the US hundreds of Rattlesnakes; one of my personal favorites. In all my years I have never been bitten by a venomous snake. We must remember venomous snakes have venom for* feeding*, it is needed to secure prey NOT for protection; that is what the rattle is for! Snakes do not want to waste it on you, most venomous snakes are cryptyicly colored and blend in to their surroundings and will sit quite praying you do not see them, if they can seek a means of escape they will, if not and they think they have been spotted they will warn you before they bite you. Cobras will spread a hood to warn before they bite, this venom is vital and not to be wasted, food dosn't come easy for snakes so they must have it fully ready when needed, they can also control the amount of venom injected, for example a Diamond back rattler would not use the same amount of venom to kill a small rat as it would a larger cotton tail rabbit. The same applies to humans, if the snake is real pissed off it could hit you with a full bite, or as most bites in the US are, it could be a dry bite with no venom injected what so ever. Another factor is if the individual snake has just used its venom to eat it takes them a while to build up another supply, so if you are bitten after this meal you will never get a full dose. Only 10 to 15 people a year die in the US out of the hundreds of reported bites. These fatalities are usually due to allergic reaction or complication , most of these bites are made up of people screwing with them or accidently stepping on them. The average healthy person will not die from a bite, it will be unpleasent, but you will survive. More people are killed by DOGS every year than venomous snakes, should we kill dogs and hang there skins on the wall because it MAY have bitten?   If you live in venomous snake country you should always be aware of where you step, leave them alone and they will do the same. They do not attack people! Snakes ALL snakes are vital to the ecosystems they inhabit, snakes control rodent populations, and are a food source for so many other animals. The snake digdug has posted appears to be a yound Western diamond back rattlesnake.

 You can not tell the age of a Rattlesnake by the number segments on the rattle. Baby rattlesnakes are born with a button, the snake will add a new segment everytime it sheds its skin, some snake will shed more than once in a season depending on growth rate which is determined by food avaliability and if any injuries were inflicted that are healing. In older animals the rattles can get very large expecialy in captive animals, I have seen up to 30 segments, but often when the rattles get this large they end up breaking.

  FYI, Timber Rattlesnakes are becoming rearer in the Northeastern part of their range and already have been extripated from much of there former range, Capsoda this is why you do not see many anymore, they are all being killed or used in round-ups!! PLEASE do not kill Timber rattlesnakes, I would like for my children to be able to see such an amazing creature in its natural habitat, and for them to be able to do the same when they have children, not a dead one hanging on a wall. We do not have the right to choose what species is worth more, they are all part of the natural system and all deserve the same respect. 
 I do not mean to sound like I am preaching and I do not want to offend anyone but I love this site and admire all of you people on this site and for the most part you are all very respectful of nature just try to look at it from the snakes point of view. You killing that poor snake is like the cops kiking you out of a pontil site; YOU BOTH HAVE THE RIGHT TO BE THERE  Did I mention at all that I love to dig bottles as much as I love snakes?

 BEST


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 6, 2007)

I have found the best comprimise to unwanted critters on the property is to pack them up in the truck and take them up on the mountain and let them go there. 
 Banishment is better than killing them.
 I can understand people not wanting venomous snakes around the yard with pets and kids, banish the suckers. 
 On the other hand anyone that removes a non-venomous snake should be cursed with 1001 nights of rodent infestation[] 
 -just my lowly bottle pickin snake loving opinion of course


----------



## wvbottlehead (Sep 6, 2007)

people krap when they see a rattler. keep the woodpiles away from house, keep the grass mowed, etc. Timber rattlers are protected (at least up my way), the females only give birth like 2 times their whole life, & if you kill one it really messes up their whole population. we run across one here and there & they seem very calm for the most part - my wife was stepping on one before she saw it and it didn't bite - REAL lucky I guess, but then I've never heard of anyone bitten around here. The largest den in America is near Harpers Ferry, there is no building etc allowed within like a mile or 2 from it..Anyway just keep your yard clean & they shouldn't be a problem but for an occasional passerby.  I won't speak for the western rattlers, they seem to be much more plentiful & aggressive..
 just my thoughts. Frank


----------



## wvhillbilly (Sep 6, 2007)

I dont mind snakes, if they stay out of my way I stay out of theirs. Ive been lucky enough to only come across 2 poisionious snake (2 copperheads) They were killed, but again they were close to the house. Sometimes I shoot them out of the creek for the heck of it but other than that I leave them alone.


----------



## #1twin (Sep 11, 2007)

I have dealt with snakes all my life and personaly I am glad to see there are a few people on this sight that understand there purpose in life. We have Eastern Diamondbacks, which are the largest of the rattle snake family. They are suppose to be protected here, but even our local Game Wardens have been known to kill them. How sad is that?? And they call themselves CONSERVATION OFFICERS[]. I wade through a creek infested with moccasins to hunt bottles and I only kill one if he refuses to move on or get aggressive. After all, I am in his living room.  Just my input.  Thanks, Marvin


----------



## capsoda (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey Buster, Male rattlers usually don't get much laonge than 3' long. The mask on the male is always darker and more pronounced than on the femails except after a shed. 

 I tell most folks that if they will leave the snake alone it will leave them alone.


----------



## logueb (Sep 11, 2007)

Well I didn't mean to give everyone the impression that I kill every snake in sight, because I don't.  Only those that are poisonious and want to hang around the house.  I have small grandkids , a wife who likes to walk the grounds and pets, so I only kill those who hang around  a little too much.  Yes I hunt and fish and go into places most people would shy away from.  I realize that I am the intruder there and treat them with respect in their natural habitat.


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Sep 14, 2007)

no poisenous snakes up here, just those darn ground bees ouch!!!


----------



## madman (Sep 18, 2007)

dang no snakes or bees here in knoxville, saw alot of turtles box turtles, and skeeters, the place im diggin right now youd think there would be lots of snakes none! not one bee???? mike


----------



## wonkapete (Sep 19, 2007)

Yep, be careful out there.  Just this past Thursday night (913 7), about 1 AM, my dogs were barking.  I get the flashlight and go out.  Under the house one of the dogs was standing over a baby snake yapping away.  I get my shovel and dig him out:







 Dang cottonmouth!!  I'm a critter lover too so I don't kill it.  I just take it and throw it over the fence into the woods.  As I'm going into the house, one of my dogs is sitting there, not acting himself.  I shine the light at him and his face is swollen.  I take him on in and he's got a softball size mass under his neck.  That damn snake had got him.  Then, he became allergic to the venom and  broke out in hives.  I gave him some Benedryl and take him to the vet in the morning.  He's gonna be OK.  Luckily, it didn't kill him.  Then, the next night they are out barking again and this big guy is in the yard!







 Needless to say, I wear my boots when I go outside at night now.  Be careful out there!


----------



## logueb (Sep 21, 2007)

Yesterday as the wife and I  were eating supper, Harley (the black lab) was barking in the back yard.  He had something in the grass at bay.  I could see from the sliding glasss doors of the dining room, the brown ball shaped object that he was attempting to pounce on.  You got it, a snake, a rattlesnake, coiled and ready to strike, which he did a couple of times before I could get Harley onto the deck.  That dog can really move, and so could the snake.  It would have made a nice pic, but not worth the risk of Harley being bit.  And that was what was about to happen.  The fenced in back yard  is Harley's domain, and he's very protective of this area when it comes to other animals.  He will carry around his "trophies" until I take them and bury them in the animal cemetery behind the pond.  A rattlesnake in the striking position.


----------



## logueb (Sep 21, 2007)

I've never photographed a rattlesnake coiled and ready to strike.  Here I approach to get a closeup and the snake focuses his attention on me.  It has its tail up with its head directly behind the rattles.


----------



## capsoda (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey Buster, The rattles in front of the head is the a warning. Whe the rattles start to slide to the side like the first pic then the strick is emminent. Cool shots.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Sep 21, 2007)

Buster how big was that snake? Looks pertty small. I've seen the Canebreaks here and the one Doug posted looked like a Timber I don't know. Ya ever seen an Eastern Diamondback? I haven't I don't think they come this far from the coast and thats what 90 miles the way the crow flys. What all this boils down to is,is that a Pygmie Rattler? I've only caught one and that was about three years ago,didn't have a bucket so I had to through him in the back and by the time I got home he was gone. One of my smarter moves was when I again didn't have a bucket,but I did have a glass gallon milk bottle. That was a job getting him in that and a fun trip home. Rattlers are selling any where from 75-150 ft. now as we were getting 50 a pop 25 year ago. Sell them for anti-venom. If I get brave I'll show you how we can milk them. One last note,what do 90% of people who are bitten in the U.S. have in common? If you guessed they were drunk you are Absolutey right.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Sep 21, 2007)

I caught this one in my grapevines the other day,the best place to find these is at night in a brair patch,and you got to be fast to grab them.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Sep 21, 2007)

Must have been a male it was pretty small I didn't check.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Sep 21, 2007)

And of course I let it go closer to the house,I like to see the in the flower beds


----------



## logueb (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks for the info Cap, The first shot was after he had made a couple of strikes at Harley, the second was when I approached.  So that was my warning, see my rattles, don't come any closer.

 Yea Pat, Wasn't that large of a snake , but just as dangerous. My brother and I used to play with those garter snakes, freaked Mom out, especially when you pulled him out of your pocket.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Sep 22, 2007)

I have also handled venomous snakes and seldom pay any attention to rattlers, unless they are in the yard. Those trespassers are usually stuffed in a pillow case for a quick ride to the other side of the river. The snakes do a nice job of helping to rid the ranch of young ground squirrels, rats and mice. It does no good to arbitrarily kill them out of fear and loathing.


----------



## capsoda (Oct 1, 2007)

Went to dig out some druggest bottles in my shop and found this little fella hidin in the corner. Got a shovel and flicked him out the door on the back skirt and he decided he was commin back in. I flicked him put again and he charged and struck at the ole carbon fiber leg so I wacked him a goodun. I try not to kill them when ever possable but copperheads are perticularly nasty little critters. They come up on the hill during mating season and are plentiful around here right now.


----------



## CaptainSandune (Jan 6, 2013)

Digging a ditch in Pensacola a few days ago and using a had trowel  I uncovered a medium size water mossacin.  He was only about 12 inches from my head.  Fortunately he was hibernating and I chopped him in half and tossed him with my nearby Flathead shovel.  Moved down 15 yards and cam across another one laying in the weeds.  Abandoned the site for safer pastures as I only found two intact low value bottles.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jan 8, 2013)

Odd thing I have noticed is, people never see non-poisonous snakes. I guess if it's around water it's a water moccasin.........dry land w/out rattles it's a copperhead.

 For example the 'banded water snake' Warren has mistake for a 'copper head'.

 Chopped in half while sleeping.............yea he posed a lot of danger. Wonder how many people do not realize the benefits of snakes.

 Me, I catch em and put em someplace safe. It is kinda trying to drive sometimes w/ a rattlessnake in a cup though.


----------



## glass man (Jan 8, 2013)

YEP PAT I know what you mean!

 My brother and I were painting the house of two elderly ladies [elderly?DAMN I AM GETTING THERE!] 

 Any hoo..as I was painting I saw a large black king snake[found only in North Georgia] going in big holes...looking for rats no doubt...it would crawl in one hole and come out another one...there were a good many holes...it found nothing and was on it's way out of the yard when suddenly the two ladies came out with a garden hoe to kill the snake!

 My brother and I did our best to explain to them the snake was non poisonous and was doing them a favor by keeping rats out of their yard..they didn't even slow down and said a snake is a snake and we don't want one around!

 I would much rather have that snake looking out for me then having a yard and house full of rats!!JAMIE


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 10, 2013)

Came across 2 snakes in dump one weekend. The next weekend came across 2 more in same dump. This was in Michigan, anybody know what kind they are? LEON.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jan 12, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: hemihampton
> 
> Came across 2 snakes in dump one weekend. The next weekend came across 2 more in same dump. This was in Michigan, anybody know what kind they are? LEON.


 
 Eastern Milk Snake


----------

